# Personal Attacks Will not be tolerated



## potroastV2 (Jul 2, 2007)

Since people are having a problem getting along 

1) first warning will be an infraction on your account
2) Second warning will be a 15 day ban
3) Final warning is permanent ban

Threads that are of no benefit to the forum will be deleted on sight.

*Personal arguments will be ok... this is what debate/discussion is all about just don't make personal insults.*

Rollitup


----------



## mogie (Jul 2, 2007)

Thank you for putting that in writing. 

Since we don't have anywhere to really put this make that my sig? The top part?


----------



## kieahtoka (Jul 2, 2007)

thank you, I'm glad to see this happen.


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jul 14, 2007)

sometimes debate turns into heated argument an things are said in rash.Why then punish that is what im askin.


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 14, 2007)

i like this...

i would just like to make sure that before any punishment on someone is made perminent, that they atleast are attempted to be contacted (and/or other party involved) to make sure that a mod isn't just misinterpretting something or thinking its more than it is... of course some things are obvious, but i just want to make sure that no mod gets too trigger happy with this

cuz well, that would just start more hate threads

i love you all, stop fighting with eachother
its not real conductive to growing
lol

i like that this is being dealt with, i'm tired of the drama...


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jul 14, 2007)

i also wouldn't mind knowing of which members you speak of because i can think of a mod that herasses more than all, just a thought.


----------



## UserFriendly (Jul 14, 2007)

i'm all for keeping posts on topic, but this wreaks of fascism. how could any sane human being possibly be offended by someone they don't know?


----------



## stickyhits (Jul 14, 2007)

UserFriendly said:


> i'm all for keeping posts on topic, but this wreaks of fascism. how could any sane human being possibly be offended by someone they don't know?


 
true as long as no one makes a post like F so and so whats the problem?


----------



## mogie (Jul 14, 2007)

And this will be put into effect when?


----------



## nongreenthumb (Jul 17, 2007)

Careful or else you might all find yourself banned


----------



## Widow Maker (Jul 17, 2007)

mogie said:


> And this will be put into effect when?


Now.

nlaowp


----------



## stickyhits (Jul 17, 2007)

did the people whos comments got erased get banned?


----------



## Widow Maker (Jul 17, 2007)

stickyhits said:


> did the people whos comments got erased get banned?


No. But they both got warnings. It may of been in fun but I saw no humor in mocking the rules.


----------



## jacgrass420 (Jul 17, 2007)

well WM did you happen to read that thread ode to WM? heh i dont think u made your point yet...


----------



## UserFriendly (Jul 17, 2007)

widow maker = douche.


----------



## stickyhits (Jul 17, 2007)

^userfriendly


----------



## jacgrass420 (Jul 17, 2007)

wow... thats hilarious but still, u want to get booted? widow maker is some form of gro god to me haha, hes gonna lay the smackdown...


----------



## Widow Maker (Jul 17, 2007)

He's gone. Anyone else?


----------



## jacgrass420 (Jul 17, 2007)

good, wtf was he thinking... i remember a year ago, you were one of the only ones willing to help a noop. honestly your the reason i still grow and i thank you alot... ive never cheated on rollitup, i think ive been to maybe one other gro forum and it was to check on videos hash technique


----------



## DoobsDay (Jul 17, 2007)

these new rules will really get this site going places.


----------



## jacgrass420 (Jul 17, 2007)

hmm smell the sarcasm


----------



## Widow Maker (Jul 17, 2007)

DoobsDay said:


> these new rules will really get this site going places.


 
It will weed out a lot of the bs problems we have had.


----------



## jacgrass420 (Jul 17, 2007)

nd im pretty sure no one gives a FUCK if i say FUCK just as long as im not saying FUCK YOU, rite? if anyone is offended by the single word FUCK then dont grow FUCKIN POT haha


----------



## hempie (Jul 17, 2007)

Widow Maker said:


> No. But they both got warnings. It may of been in fun but I saw no humor in mocking the rules.


it wasnt mocking the rules. it was having fun. you gave me a warning for attacking another member. something i did not do. this is going to be a great way to lose members of this site. rollitup was on today and if he felt it in poor taste im sure he would of taken action. but being anal retentive about some bullshit isnt right. more of an abuse of power. and i do expect an apology and the warning removed.


----------



## Widow Maker (Jul 17, 2007)

jacgrass420 said:


> nd im pretty sure no one gives a FUCK if i say FUCK just as long as im not saying FUCK YOU, rite? if anyone is offended by the single word FUCK then dont grow FUCKIN POT haha


 
Exactly. Why would anyone want to help someone thats insulting them or someone else? This site is about helping not running people off and making them scared to post.


----------



## Widow Maker (Jul 17, 2007)

hempie said:


> it wasnt mocking the rules. it was having fun. you gave me a warning for attacking another member. something i did not do. this is going to be a great way to lose members of this site. rollitup was on today and if he felt it in poor taste im sure he would of taken action. but being anal retentive about some bullshit isnt right. more of an abuse of power. and i do expect an apology and the warning removed.


 
You get Mogie to tell me to remove it and I will. As for an apology. Good luck.

You act like its the end of the world. I gave you a warning. Not an infraction. But a warning. Keep it up and I will skip the infraction.


----------



## hempie (Jul 17, 2007)

Widow Maker said:


> Exactly. Why would anyone want to help someone thats insulting them or someone else? This site is about helping not running people off and making them scared to post.


then i guess your fucking up real bad then huh.. humor isnt even allowed on this site anymore.


----------



## hempie (Jul 17, 2007)

Widow Maker said:


> You get Mogie to tell me to remove it and I will. As for an apology. Good luck.


i really fucking doubt mogie reported me. but i am sure that it will be removed very soon..


----------



## Widow Maker (Jul 17, 2007)

hempie said:


> i really fucking doubt mogie reported me. but i am sure that it will be removed very soon..


Your right. The other guy said "fuck mogie". You said "fuck everyone". So I dont think your getting out of this one.

/thread


----------

